# Merry Christmas



## Tclem (Dec 22, 2014)

just want to say Merry Christmas to everyone. It has been a great year. Want to think everyone for all the ideas and tips and of course for all the deals on wood and most of all the support, calls, text, and flowers I've recieved this month. Another gear down with this awesome family here on WB. 
Tony

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 3 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 9


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 22, 2014)

Merry Christmas to you and family Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eaglea1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Merry Christmas Tony..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 22, 2014)

Merry Christmas Tony!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 22, 2014)

Merry Christmas to you Tony and to all members of this loony circus who make me and each other smile every time we log in. 

I watch this one every year without fail and this is one of my favortie (among many) scenes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 22, 2014)

Merry Christmas Tony to you and your family! And to all the wbites.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 22, 2014)

Merry Christmas, Tony, et al! Chuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 22, 2014)

merry xmas bud --duck ----oh ya santas bringing ya that yella wood this week

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Dec 22, 2014)

Merry Christmas, Tony... And happy holidays to the rest of the knuckleheads around here!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 22, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Merry Christmas, Tony... And happy holidays to the rest of the knuckleheads around here!


Can't say it any better. Merry Christmas!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Seaba (Dec 22, 2014)

Merry Christmas Tony!!! And to everyone else here on this Great site!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 22, 2014)

Merry Christmas, Tony! And to everyone else too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 23, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone, hell of a group of people here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 23, 2014)

No excitement brewing in our house- Wife announced it was her elf week. Grandaughter barely can stay still.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## TimR (Dec 23, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Dec 23, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone! I love being able to hang out with everyone throughout the year have a safe and happy holiday!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 23, 2014)

Merry Christmas Tony. Thanks for being the little brother that all of the other 2,846 of us pick on and being so good natured about it. Merry Christmas to all the rest as well. I couldn't imagine a finer group of folks to be associated with.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 23, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Merry Christmas Tony. Thanks for being the little brother that all of the other 2,846 of us pick on and being so good natured about it. Merry Christmas to all the rest as well. I couldn't imagine a finer group of folks to be associated with.


Well @SENC sends me money to keep quiet about the picking so I can send you my pp address if you need it. Lol. Merry Christmas

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 23, 2014)

To all yous guys and gals of Wood Barter, have a Merry, Happy and Safe Christmas where ever you are or are going.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 23, 2014)

I will even wish all the Mississipians on here a Joyful, Happy, Fun filled and safe Christmas season. Especially Paxton. I hope you get lots of toys and educational items that are fun to use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Dec 23, 2014)

Merry Christmas to you and your family.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 23, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> I will even wish all the Mississipians on here a Joyful, Happy, Fun filled and safe Christmas season. Especially Paxton. I hope you get lots of toys and educational items that are fun to use.


He got toys. Plenty. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas Tony and all of you other wood addicts, we love you all!!!!!!!!!

Joe and Linda

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## justallan (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas to everyone and thanks for making this a great place to visit and learn a few things.
Allan

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas to all of you.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tony (Dec 24, 2014)

From one Tony to another, Merry Christmas to you and yours!

And to all the other WB'ers, Merry Christmas as well. It's been great hanging out with ya'll, can't wait to get to know everyone better! Thanks for making me feel welcome guys! (and gals!) Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------

